# How to practice the minor pentatonic



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here are a few ideas of how I practice scales, in this case the Minor Penta.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for this. It's one of the things I'm working on while trying to visualize a connected fretboard through the different positions.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

You are welcome. It's really important to break of the "box by box" thinking. Practice horizontally more - it really will help you play more musically. After all, pentatonic boxes isn't the secret to creating good music.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

dolphinstreet said:


> You are welcome. It's really important to break of the "box by box" thinking. Practice horizontally more - it really will help you play more musically. After all, pentatonic boxes isn't the secret to creating good music.


But they sure can help


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> But they sure can help


Of course they can help to make sense of a confusing fretboard, but don't stop there. It's like learning a language. You can get by with a travel dictionary with the 5 most common sentences, but if you intend to live in that country, it's much better to actually learn the language. Maybe not the most accurate comparison, but I think you get my point.

You should also look at it this way. It's quite common that guitar students look at experienced players and think "I will never be that good because I don't have the talent". That's not true in most cases. Something like really learning where the notes are on the fretboard - that's not about talent. That's about studying. Now, how you later create good music from your solid note/fretboard knowledge, that could be where talent has a bit of traction. Still, most people can absolutely know the pentatonic all over the fretboard, without the box approach, with a bit of woodshedding.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

dolphinstreet said:


> Of course they can help to make sense of a confusing fretboard, but don't stop there. It's like learning a language. You can get by with a travel dictionary with the 5 most common sentences, but if you intend to live in that country, it's much better to actually learn the language. Maybe not the most accurate comparison, but I think you get my point.
> 
> You should also look at it this way. It's quite common that guitar students look at experienced players and think "I will never be that good because I don't have the talent". That's not true in most cases. Something like really learning where the notes are on the fretboard - that's not about talent. That's about studying. Now, how you later create good music from your solid note/fretboard knowledge, that could be where talent has a bit of traction. Still, most people can absolutely know the pentatonic all over the fretboard, without the box approach, with a bit of woodshedding.


Of course. My comment was mostly tounge in cheek. I find the best thing about the basic pentatonic box is the way you can use it to get yourself out of a pinch when your brain farts out on you mid solo. When all else fails, go to box 1 and fake it till you make it.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm terrible for staying in the box. This helps...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I sure hope some of you guys who aren't as familiar with this stuff are paying very close attention. It'll save you years of struggling with certain concepts in playing the guitar in an efficient manner. Great video Robert.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I finally can do this. It's taken some time and patience! 

Never really added this to my practice regime but I certainly will now!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks! Remember, freedom is power!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've never been much of a box player, which also may explain some awkwardness in my playing sometimes.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> I've never been much of a box player, which also may explain some awkwardness in my playing sometimes.


But the boxes disappear when you learn to how to link the boxes together.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes--I learned three boxes to start-and mostly used one of them--with a bit of a second one--but then realized hwo they fit together--and how you can use them in different keys.
And then more linear style as well--so I do tend to be in a box at times--I do break out of it--but it's not really a conscious choice--I just play-but if I notice the box is where I am I try breaking out of it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This requires a lot of practice! 

I practice do linear scales last night. It can be difficult to put everything together that's why an exorbitant amount of practice is required.


----------

